# File-Form absenden ohne Seite neu zu laden



## Crysis nerd (22. Januar 2011)

Ist es möglich ein Formular mit einem File-Feld abzusenden ohne, dass die Seite neu geladen wird? Bzw bei Firefox oben im Tab dieses "Laden"-Symbol angezeigt wird?
Ziel der Form ist ein Hiddenframe, man bleibt also auf der Seite. Trotzdem meint Firefox er läd...

Also per Ajax kann man Dateien ja nicht versenden.


Danke schonmal für Antworten

mfg
Lukas


----------



## Jared566 (27. Januar 2011)

Ich werfe mal ein Javascript in den Raum 

Per Javascript es ja ja möglich, sich Daten aus eingabefeldern herauszuholen. Ob das allerdings auch mit Dateien geht weiß ich nicht.. Ansonsten wäre evtl eine Java-Application was für dich, oder flash. Damit sollte das glaub ich möglich sein.

Mfg Jared


----------



## Akkuschrauber (29. Januar 2011)

Müsste gehen. Anstatt des submit Teils müsstest du nen Button machen, der dann das Script aufruft.
Den Form-Elementen weißt du ne gemeinsame id-folge zu "feld1" bis "feld8" oder so. Die kannst du dann entsprechend mit ner Schleift auslesen.
Ganz dunkel erinner ich mich auch noch daran, dass es irgendwie mit Ajax geht, mehr fällt mir im Moment leider noch nicht ein.
Werde aber nochmal meine Lesezeichen durchsuchen, weil des interessiert mich auch


----------



## Puepue (30. Januar 2011)

Naja, das gibt es bspw. bei Wordpress bei der Mediathek - ich denke, da ist es ne Mischung aus Javascript und Iframe in nem Layer


----------



## Supeq (17. Februar 2011)

Sollte per AJAX realisierbar sein, spontan habe ich folgendes gefunden:

jQuery Multiple File Upload – Web 2.0 PHP Tutorial | BlogWave.de

Hilft dir das schon weiter? Ansonsten einfach mal in der JQuery API stöbern :
:file Selector – jQuery API


----------

